# Toilet seats



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Are there no more good ones for residential? Everything seems to be cheap plastic that are always shifting.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I have had good luck with toto kohler and bemis.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

I like the bemis with a metal hinge/ soft close.

wookie


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I use Toto soft close, almost exclusively. They seem pretty sturdy, & atleast the gaskets snap nicely into a channel, that keeps them, & the seat, from shifting, or loosening. But they are pricey. Get what ya pay for though.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I use Bemis , 

anybody else notice how many different hardware designs there is to bolt a seat to a bowl


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I have had good luck with toto kohler and bemis.


Not a fan of the Kohler quick connect where you can pull the seat for easy cleaning. They seem kinda shifty.


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

> Not a fan of the Kohler quick connect where you can pull the seat for easy cleaning. They seem kinda shifty


I've got one in my house...your dead right .Plastic bolts.......one of these days I'll change it out.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Installed 2 TOTO Drakes yesterday with soft close seats. Toilet is great, seats secure nicely but plastic hinge is to sloppy for me. Customer supplied. Next TOTO I supply it will be Bemis seats.

Both units had the flapper set about 1/2" off the flush valve, no big deal just annoying. Bowl is made in Vietnam and tank in Mexico. I don't get how that makes sense. 

Flush great. 

wookie


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

wookie said:


> Installed 2 TOTO Drakes yesterday with soft close seats. Toilet is great, seats secure nicely but plastic hinge is to sloppy for me. Customer supplied. Next TOTO I supply it will be Bemis seats.
> 
> Both units had the flapper set about 1/2" off the flush valve, no big deal just annoying. Bowl is made in Vietnam and tank in Mexico. I don't get how that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Bemis seat will hang off the front of the drake about a 1/2 inch and the color is just slightly off. Only the toto seat will fit and match perfectly. This has been my experience. I think the toto soft close is one of the nicest seats available.


----------

